# How far back can you claim medical expenses?



## dbw (Dec 8, 2011)

I just found out that I can claim Orthodontics costs for my kids as medical expenses, however they had their braces done about 6 years ago. Can I still submit the claim now? Quite considerable amount for 2 kids with no insurance coverage.
Thanks


----------



## Turnip7 (Mar 9, 2014)

dbw said:


> I just found out that I can claim Orthodontics costs for my kids as medical expenses, however they had their braces done about 6 years ago. Can I still submit the claim now? Quite considerable amount for 2 kids with no insurance coverage.
> Thanks


First you can for each year only claim the amount paid in any 12 months ending in that year if not previously claimed. The credit is reduced by deducting 3% of net income for the year. So you will need to go back and see if it would pay you to claim an adjustment for the years involved.
When our family went thru braces, we paid in advance so that all payments were made in one 12 month period and got the maximum benefit.
Also see taxtips.ca/filing/eligiblemedicalexpenses


----------



## camrich (Apr 14, 2016)

Turnip7 said:


> First you can for each year only claim the amount paid in any 12 months ending in that year if not previously claimed. The credit is reduced by deducting 3% of net income for the year. So you will need to go back and see if it would pay you to claim an adjustment for the years involved.
> When our family went thru braces, we paid in advance so that all payments were made in one 12 month period and got the maximum benefit.
> Also see taxtips.ca/filing/eligiblemedicalexpenses


That's good advice, man


----------



## dbw (Dec 8, 2011)

Turnip7 said:


> First you can for each year only claim the amount paid in any 12 months ending in that year if not previously claimed. The credit is reduced by deducting 3% of net income for the year. So you will need to go back and see if it would pay you to claim an adjustment for the years involved.
> When our family went thru braces, we paid in advance so that all payments were made in one 12 month period and got the maximum benefit.
> Also see taxtips.ca/filing/eligiblemedicalexpenses


This reply doesn't answer my question, or am I missing something?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Don't believe you can do it for 6 years ago expenses.... I did medical expenses adjustment 2 years back... just go to CRA website and select Adjust return, you will get years for which you can adjust


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

You can do it, you will need to adjust your return for the year when you want to claim it.

http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/changereturn/


----------



## domelight (Oct 12, 2012)

In the unlikely event the date your Notice of assessment for that year is less than three years old then CRA will not accept an amendment for oversighted medical receipts.
If you can find a reason to correctly amend the return for the year you incurred the medical expense's than here's about the only way you'll get the claim in.

Step 1. Amend the return for a legitimate reason. I forgot to report some stock transactions or unlikely if you forgot to report a t-slip. (again it better be legit) wait until CRA sends you a bill. Unless it's a small amount it's not worth it.

Step 2. You now have a new notice of assessment and within 90 days you amend again to include the omitted medical receipts.


----------



## dbw (Dec 8, 2011)

Spudd said:


> You can do it, you will need to adjust your return for the year when you want to claim it.
> 
> http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/changereturn/


Thanks. This form is what I've been looking for, wasn't aware this form exists.

I wouldn't bother if it was a small amount, orthodontic treatments for my 2 kids were over $12K. Would be nice to get something back for that expense.


----------

